# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Սեր, զգացմունքներ, ռոմանտիկա >  Ինչ սեր է։ Ինչպե՞ս տարբերել

## ԱզԲ

Բարև բոլորին։ 23 տարեկան եմ։ Արդեն 2 տարի ա մի աղջկա եմ սիրում։ Սկզբում ինտեռնետով ընկերական շփվում էինք, շատ մոտ էինք, որոշ ժամանակ անց ասեցի զգացմունքներիս մասին։ Լավ չարձագանքեց, սերս անպատասխան էր, բայց ասեց արի մոռանանք ու շփվենք։ Համաձայնեցի բնականաբար։ Սկզբից սառն էր, հետո նորմալացավ ամեն ինչ։ Հանդիպեցինք, բայց տարօրինակա պահում իրան։ Նեռվայնացնումա հետո ասում կներես, ասումա ընկերական ենք շփվում բայց խանդելու առիթա անընդհատ տալիս։ Իմ մոտ  միշտ ուրիշ տղաներից ա խոսում։ Գիտի ինչքան շատ եմ սիրում իրան, զգում եմ որ ինքն էլ ինձ, բայց չեմ հասկանում ինչ սեր ա։ Ինքը միշտ ասումա ընկեր չեմ ուզում ունենամ հիմա։ Ոնց հասկանամ ինչ սեր ա, տեղ ունեմ։իրա սրտում գոնե մի քիչ թե չէ։ Ոչ ուզումա իրանը լինեմ ոչ էլ բաց ա թողնում ինձ։ Խորհուրդներ եթե դժվար չի։

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Դասական friend zone-ի օրինակ է:
Եթե ռուսերենից լավ ես, կարդա այստեղ. http://lurkmore.to/Friend_Zone
Եթե գերադասում ես անգլերենը՝ այստեղ. https://encyclopediadramatica.se/Friend_Zone

----------

Mr. Annoying (04.01.2017), Աթեիստ (04.01.2017), Արամ (04.01.2017), Հայկօ (04.01.2017), Նաիրուհի (06.01.2017), Նիկեա (04.01.2017), Շինարար (04.01.2017)

----------


## Հայկօ

*One_Way_Ticket*-ը ամեն ինչ արդեն ասեց: Համաշխարհային փորձը ցույց ա տալիս, որ ֆրենդզոնը սովորաբար ոչ մի լավ բանով չի վերջանում, ու որ աղջիկն էնքան կասի «հիմա չեմ ուզում ընկեր ունենալ», մինչև ընկեր ունենա: Ուղիղ խոսիր հետն ու անընդհատ հիշիր, որ ազատ լինելը միշտ ավելի հաճելի ա, եթե նույնիսկ թվում ա, թե չէ  :Smile: :

----------

Mr. Annoying (04.01.2017), Մուշու (04.01.2017), Նաիրուհի (06.01.2017), Նիկեա (04.01.2017), Շինարար (04.01.2017)

----------


## Մուշու

Հավաքում ես ճամպրուկդ ու դուրս փախչում սիրելիիդ friend zone-ից: Ինքը քեզ հավերժ կասի,  որ դեռ չի ուզում լինել ոչ մեկի հետ, բայց մի օր կտեսնես ոնց ա գտել իրեն նենց մեկին ու նայելիս սարսափում ես, կարծելով որ ավելիին էր արժան սիրածդ էակը: Երկու տարին բավարար էր և շատ շուրջդ իրենից լավերը կան ուղղակի աչքերդ բացիր: Հաջողություն քեզ ստրկությունից ազատվելու գործում:

----------

Mr. Annoying (04.01.2017), Շինարար (04.01.2017)

----------


## Apsara

Քանի մեծանում եմ, էնքան թազա բան եմ իմանում, լոոոլ, գնամ Թիքեթի տված հոդվածը կարդամ տեսնեմ էս ինչ թազա երևույթ ա

----------

Enna Adoly (04.01.2017), Տրիբուն (04.01.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բարև բոլորին։ 23 տարեկան եմ։ Արդեն 2 տարի ա մի աղջկա եմ սիրում։ Սկզբում ինտեռնետով ընկերական շփվում էինք, շատ մոտ էինք, որոշ ժամանակ անց ասեցի զգացմունքներիս մասին։ Լավ չարձագանքեց, սերս անպատասխան էր, բայց ասեց արի մոռանանք ու շփվենք։ Համաձայնեցի բնականաբար։ Սկզբից սառն էր, հետո նորմալացավ ամեն ինչ։ Հանդիպեցինք, բայց տարօրինակա պահում իրան։ Նեռվայնացնումա հետո ասում կներես, ասումա ընկերական ենք շփվում բայց խանդելու առիթա անընդհատ տալիս։ Իմ մոտ  միշտ ուրիշ տղաներից ա խոսում։ Գիտի ինչքան շատ եմ սիրում իրան, զգում եմ որ ինքն էլ ինձ, բայց չեմ հասկանում ինչ սեր ա։ Ինքը միշտ ասումա ընկեր չեմ ուզում ունենամ հիմա։ Ոնց հասկանամ ինչ սեր ա, տեղ ունեմ։իրա սրտում գոնե մի քիչ թե չէ։ Ոչ ուզումա իրանը լինեմ ոչ էլ բաց ա թողնում ինձ։ Խորհուրդներ եթե դժվար չի։


Ինքը ոչ թե ընկեր չի ուզում ունենալ, այլ չի ուզում, որ դու լինես իր ընկերը։ Ինչքան շուտ յան տաս, ուրիշ աղջիկներով հետաքրքրվես, էնքան քո օգուտն ա։




> Քանի մեծանում եմ, էնքան թազա բան եմ իմանում, լոոոլ, գնամ Թիքեթի տված հոդվածը կարդամ տեսնեմ էս ինչ թազա երևույթ ա


Էէ՜հ Վարդ, բա լա՞վ չէր մեր պապու-տատերի վախտով, որ մի հատ մարդուկնիկ էր։ Հիմա ինչ տերմին ասես, կա։ Էլ FWB, էլ non-relationship, էլ ինչ մտքովդ անցնի։

----------

Apsara (05.01.2017), Enna Adoly (05.01.2017), Freeman (05.01.2017), Mr. Annoying (04.01.2017), Աթեիստ (05.01.2017), Նիկեա (05.01.2017)

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Ինքը ոչ թե ընկեր չի ուզում ունենալ, այլ չի ուզում, որ դու լինես իր ընկերը։ Ինչքան շուտ յան տաս, ուրիշ աղջիկներով հետաքրքրվես, էնքան քո օգուտն ա։


Լավ էլի,ասենք չկա տենց բան  :Jpit:  
Հ.Գ ԱզԲ,անձնականով գրի էս հարցում լավագույն խորհուրդները տամ   :Jpit:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ճիշտը սոդան ա, եթե փրփրեց՝ սիրում ա։

----------

Chilly (06.01.2017), Աթեիստ (06.01.2017), Հայկօ (05.01.2017), Մուշու (05.01.2017), Յոհաննես (05.01.2017), Նաիրուհի (06.01.2017), Նիկեա (05.01.2017), Տրիբուն (05.01.2017)

----------


## ԱզԲ

Աչքիս վրա Յոհաննես ջան, մյուսներին էլ մերսի ))

----------


## ԱզԲ

երևի ճիշտ եք ասում, բայց Յոհաննեսին էլ հետաքրքրությամբ կլսեմ: Մերսի

----------

